# Electric Bikes



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi
I have a Hymer B544 with a Hymer slide out bike/scooter rack.
I have done the calcs. and only have about 60kg 'spare' payload when loaded up for touring in Europe, which my missus and I do for about 10 weeks a year.
I reckon this is only enough for a 50cc bike to carry us both around, and to be honest, we feel and look pretty daft sitting on one that size.
What we need is something (s) to replace our pedal bikes to travel about 4 or 5 miles to and from the nearest village most days to buy food and enjoy cafe life!
From the ads, non-folding electric bikes weigh about 30kg each ( instead of 15 each for our pedal bikes ), use 'free' fuel if charged while on site and need no driving licence or insurance ( not sure about Europe but true in UK ).
Our 'van could easily carry two of these and they sound as if they would meet our needs well.
Is anybody using electric bikes like this and is it as good as it seems or have I missed something? Have they a short life? Are they repairable?
There are lots on the market over a wide price range. The models change often. Are some three times as good as others as the prices suggest?

Any help is welcome as each year the hills seem to get a bit steeper.

Thanks.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Crazyhorse,
I know Bob (whistlinggypsy) has had/still got, Electric bikes. Give him a pm he may be able to help you.

Steve


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We have two Giant lafree which we bought from www.50cycles.com some 3 years ago and they are fantastic. We have just purchased 2 extra batteries so one sets on charge while we use the other, or if we are going a long way we will take both. These electric bikes have really change cycling for us its so much fun, cycling up hill is a breeze! On one very steep site it was easier to cycle up the hill that to walk, honest.

However the new Lafree isn't as good so before you buy take a look at this 
www.atob.org.uk they independently asses most bikes and will send you a report on the one you choose, worth having.

One other bike that came high up on the list at the time was the Ezee Forte. Our bikes cost £1000 each three years ago and they are the best MHing investment we have ever made, you really do get what you pay for.

Hope that's of some help Wobby


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We have electric bikes and think they are brilliant. We changed over from ordinary pedal cycles about 3 years back when my knees starting playing up. Ours weigh about 21kg each and we got them from Ebay. PM us if you want any further details.

Jan


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

crazyhorse said:


> Is anybody using electric bikes like this and is it as good as it seems or have I missed something? Have they a short life? Are they repairable?
> There are lots on the market over a wide price range. The models change often. Are some three times as good as others as the prices suggest?
> 
> Any help is welcome as each year the hills seem to get a bit steeper.
> ...


Hi Crazyhorse,
Prior to our last trip to Portugal, we called in past a bike place at Inverkeithing and bought a Synergie Vivace folding bike with the latest Lithium Ion Battery capable of at least 500 charges.
The weight is quoted at 20kg and by easily removing the battery, reduces this further.
This has turned out to be a brilliant, well made little bike with a 15-20 mile range. 
As I had space in my motorhome garage, I preferred to fold it up and keep it in there whilst travelling but could use the rack if necessary.

Almost everywhere we went, other bikers (including a couple with Giant Electric Bikes - very heavy) were impressed and asked for the suppliers name. The Giant owner tried for a swap.

Apart from the place we bought ours, there is another supplier I've found.

Synergie Vivace and Edison


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

exmusso said:


> Prior to our last trip to Portugal, we called in past a bike place at Inverkeithing and bought a Synergie Vivace folding bike with the latest Lithium Ion Battery capable of at least 500 charges.
> The weight is quoted at 20kg


I collected one last December.

Funnily enough only yesterday I sent this email to them....

=======================
At the beginning of December I collected a Vivace from you.

Naturally I did little more than a quick test ride at that time and was pleased with it and stuck it at the back of the garage.

It's just been for it's first outing on the back of my motorhome and again it was great fun.

But now, anything that can rust has and the alloy everywhere has come out in a white rash.

I have scraped the thinnest most ineffective black paint off some parts and done a proper paint job.

I've liberally oiled everything but the brakes.

The green paint on the alloy is fine.
=======================

The only reply today is that this has been passed to the MD. It's just a grumble, the design and electrics are good. It was cheap for a Lion battery bike.

So Vivace owners, oil your bikes well and enjoy them.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

exmusso said:


> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody using electric bikes like this and is it as good as it seems or have I missed something? Have they a short life? Are they repairable?
> ...


All depends on which Lafree, the early one's were bad, but the model I have was and is highly rated as well as being one of the lightest. As I stated the new Lafree is not so good all is revealed in the a to b report on electric bikes.

Wobby


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

hilldweller said:


> exmusso said:
> 
> 
> > Prior to our last trip to Portugal, we called in past a bike place at Inverkeithing and bought a Synergie Vivace folding bike with the latest Lithium Ion Battery capable of at least 500 charges.
> ...


Well that says it all, not a great add for them. Our Lafree is very well made and the paints in tact what's more I don't sell em, just advice based on my own experience.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

wobby said:


> Well that says it all, not a great add for them.


Not quite.

The Vivace was, ISTR, £419 when I collected it from them. Aluminium frame, V brakes, Lion. Nicely wired. Poor finish on the steel parts.

Are we comparing like for like ?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried one of these:
http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-4475.aspx

Looks a decent product, knock down price and triple Tesco points to boot!

The link is very slow to load for me, if you have difficulty, go to Tesco direct and search on "Meerkat Metro Electric 26'' Bike"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

gaspode said:


> Has anyone tried one of these:
> http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.200-4475.aspx
> 
> Looks a decent product, knock down price and triple Tesco points to boot!
> ...


Hi Ken

Is that the motor suspended above the back axle, and apparently with a belt drive?

If it is that could explain the reasonable price, and it may not be such a bad thing. A bit Heath-Robinson, but none the worse for that if it works OK.


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> wobby said:
> 
> 
> > Well that says it all, not a great add for them.
> ...


Hi,

I has a look at our one today and it looks OK. Could probably stand the shiny bits oiled though.

Ours cost £429 so not bad for Scotland. The fact that the wife is happy to use it after initially being very wary after breaking her wrist in Austria, speaks volumes and is priceless.

I fully intend buying one for myself next time we head South as I was being left behind on the slightest hill with my 21 speed mountain bike.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Is that the motor suspended above the back axle, and apparently with a belt drive?


Hi Dave

It certainly looks as if it may be as you say, shame the site doesn't give the option of viewing the other side.

In theory, a direct nylon toothed belt drive would probably be the most efficient form of transmission, if a little "Heath Robinson" as you so politely put it. The big problem with Tesco Direct is you can't "Try before you Buy" so it would be very helpful if someone could give an opinion who has seen and ridden one of these. The price is certainly competitive - as you'd expect from Tesco with their bulk buying power.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

exmusso said:


> Ours cost £429 so not bad for Scotland. The fact that the wife is happy to use it after initially being very wary


Just the opposite here, wife does not like it - it took a little time for me to come to terms with it's "twitchiness" due to the small wheels, but my biking for many years has been 400 lbs of Honda so there is a subtle difference.

I forgot to post this:

Cherry Hinton: This guy came over and looked at the Vivace, so I put the battery on and told him to go try it. He came back with a big grin and next day turned up with one he bought in the village.

£295 for a lightweight folder with ( I think ) NiMH battery, no suspension, V brakes. Not bad at all. I don't know the name of the bike shop in Cherry Hinton but if anyone is keen there are leaflets in the information cabin there and no doubt the warden would give you a number.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

gaspode said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the motor suspended above the back axle, and apparently with a belt drive?
> ...


Ken

It has a low range of 24km most in that price range do better 40+, I have seen this type of drive on other makes, If memory serves me it is a chain + sprocket drive. Not so easy to disguise with that motor visible for the light fingered brigade.

The engineering on these budget Chinese bikes do leave a lot to be desired, have a look at www.pedelecs.co.uk forum who have some very helpful people on there who are using Ebikes daily so any quality issues will pop up quicker than the typical M/Her use

Chris

Chris


----------



## crazyhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi
Some great feedback, thanks.
It looks like the 'tesco' bike has a lead acid battery. I think this would be heavier. Bit naughty not saying which in the ad.
It also has a steel frame, so too heavy for me.
There is a lot on the pedelec forum about newer, lighter battery types. NiMh seems to be coming out best at present with some use limitations on Lithium Ion.
Seems like all types of batteries may need to be replaced about every year and kept carefully charged when stored from what I read. Is that true?
It would push the running costs to at least a couple of hundred pounds a year.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

crazyhorse said:


> It looks like the 'tesco' bike has a lead acid battery. I think this would be heavier. Bit naughty not saying which in the ad.
> It also has a steel frame,


LA + Steel just say NO.

I bought that on www, I knew I made a cock up when me AND the van driver struggled with the box.

I lost £60 carriage returning it.


----------

